# NEW Halfmoon DT from Canada Betta :)



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Here is "Sunset" my double tail halfmoon male from Canada Betta, got him yesterday,

boy is he ever fiesty! It was impossible to get a good picture of him without him going nuts and moving around, so heres the best i could do!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

*grabby hands* He gorgeous!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

the first pic is so cute, looks like he's singing a happy song, lol


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

He's very pretty! I saw some of CanadaBetta's stock for sale at my LFS the other day and there were three very similar doubletails on the shelf that are probably spawn brothers to yours. I'm debating on wether to spring for one or not.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

My Dream Betta! Did you get him off of AquaBid?


----------



## betta dude (May 22, 2011)

woah thats ultra pretty


----------



## Shimizoki (Jul 8, 2011)

He looks great!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Aww, he looks like a happy little guy! Very cute X3


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

TheBlueBettaFish said:


> My Dream Betta! Did you get him off of AquaBid?



Yes she is on aquabid but i also have her on facebook. She also has website www.canadabetta.com, shes located in montreal and she only ships within canada


----------



## Devotion (Jul 14, 2011)

He is stunning! Lovely colours


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

OHMYGAWD. I was looking at him on aquabid! He's gorgeous, you are so lucky!
This is making me want to get one from Canadabettas even more now!

The first picture is sooooo cute, I agree with Tisia, it does look like he's singing!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

*moves to Canada*


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Tisia said:


> the first pic is so cute, looks like he's singing a happy song, lol


LOL I thought the same thing, it's totally going :V

Also lol Fishman, you can live at my house until you find your own!  XDDDDD


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

These are the ones I got my Carnage from, very BIG Betta boys! Sadly, my boy had a hard time with shipping and he never made it past a week here. I hope to have one from there again sometime. He's beautiful, I was looking at them


----------



## newf (May 10, 2009)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Amazing! I don't normally like doubletails for some reason, but your new boy is just amazing!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

verry pretty


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

bahamut285 said:


> Also lol Fishman, you can live at my house until you find your own!  XDDDDD


Thanks!


----------

